# Go Fred Go!!!



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A little Portugese bird flew across the Atlantic Ocean and told me you are in the Nationals all this weekend! 
Show your papa who the REAL sailor in the family is!!!
Go Fred Go!!! 
Win and the girl's will love you!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good memory, Cam!

Go get 'em, Fred!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, fair winds, Fred!!!! We all are pulling for you! Sail fast!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

do it fast fred!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Go Fred Go... we're all rooting for ya...


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Fred,

Best of luck. We know you will do your best. Can't wait to hear you father bragging!

Your friend,

Tom


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good Luck Fred!!!!!! Remember... it's not about winning, but it sure does make it cooler!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You can do it Fred!!! We are all pulling for you!!!

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Show those other Opti sailors what a real Opti sailor can do.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fred didn't do too good on day one 3 races.

He was 75th place of 100..he's not sad or happy, he feels positive.

There are 6 more races to go, lets hope tomorrow he does better. I'll keep you posted. One thing for sure he is having a blast and is having a great time playing with the "big boys"...



Coragem filho...


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

One thing for sure he is having a blast and is having a great time playing with the "big boys"...


Is that not what it's all about?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have a great time Fred. We're cheering for you.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw the video. Fred has a gift...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey ...he didn't place 75th...he BEAT 25 big guys!! (G)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Today you beat 25 big guys, tomorrow you go for 30, the next day 35 or more! 

Have fun, good luck and enjoy racing.

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go n-eiri an t-adh leat! (Irish for Good luck, should be good for double luck!  )


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bad news.

Today Fred did not do too good either...however, he said he is having the best time of his life and the girls are pretty..there are no parents allowed there, all the kids are sleeping in a large building, which I was told was an aircraft hangar in bunk beds..all toghether...they are all playing and joking around till 1 am....I imagine the fun...

He turn his attention from seeking the cup to seeking girls now...and is best friends with the girl that placed 20 yesterday....

Fred just showed me that he won otherwise. He does not care for wining or losing...I think he has a excellent attitude...

I am proud my son is so wise.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

It was inevitable that the influence of his beautiful mother would eventually take hold, repressing the coarse manners of his father.(g) Note that the father says, "bad news", while Fred is locked in an aircraft hanger with sailing girls. I suspect that the father would swap age and position to be right where Fred is right now! Lucky boy. Envious, but good Dad.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> however, he said he is having the best time of his life and the girls are pretty..there are no parents allowed there, all the kids are sleeping in a large building, which I was told was an aircraft hangar in bunk beds..all toghether...they are all playing and joking around till 1 am....I imagine the fun...


I think everybody on here is jealous of Fred


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes indeed


----------

